# 12 month update



## craigy_boy (Mar 6, 2007)

new pics have now been training for 12months now im 21 and weight 13.4 stone.please tell me the truth on what you think.

first pick is me 12 month ago and the rest are from today.


----------



## craigy_boy (Mar 6, 2007)

sum more pics


----------



## cyberheater (Sep 22, 2007)

Good progress. Well done.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

I will tell you the truth if you want the truth, your skinny you need to gain more but yes you have made progress so well done.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

definate improvements there mate, you've put on some nice lean muscle and no fat, well done keep at it and eat more and you'll grow like a weed


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Heading in the right direction,but as Con has rightly pointed out,you are still very skinny,start eating more and concentrate on the big moves.

Well done though,good gains in 12 months so keep it up.


----------



## craigy_boy (Mar 6, 2007)

thanks lads i know im still skinny and need to add more weight, going to sound bad but i am still learning about the sport even tho i have been training for 12 months.i am in need of some help if i want to get big like you guy on here.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

how tall are you mate? just you do look small for your weight.

not a dig mate , you have done very well just wondering


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

HOLD ON A MINUTE are you wearing FUBU PMSL you do know your white right? mg:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Just for a conversation piece, we all know what FUBU stands for I think it's a little ironic that it's connected with a white Tommy Hilfiger who is rumored to have made racial comments but has denied ever saying such things. Just to clarify I am not racsist towards anybody regardless of color, origin or sexual preferance.


----------



## craigy_boy (Mar 6, 2007)

warren_1987 said:


> how tall are you mate? just you do look small for your weight.
> 
> not a dig mate , you have done very well just wondering


just under 6 foot mate

i know i look small for my weight theres guys down the gym that are bigger than me yet we weight the same on the scales work that one out.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

cellaratt said:


> Just for a conversation piece, we all know what FUBU stands for I think it's a little ironic that it's connected with a white Tommy Hilfiger who is rumored to have made racial comments but has denied ever saying such things. Just to clarify I am not racsist towards anybody regardless of color, origin or sexual preferance.


FUBU stands for what now? On topic, good gains mate! Keep at it!


----------



## craigy_boy (Mar 6, 2007)

Con said:


> HOLD ON A MINUTE are you wearing FUBU PMSL you do know your white right? mg:


they was on offer


----------



## Borris (Oct 8, 2006)

this might sound realy gay, and weird, but i have the same fubu boxer shorts, with a rip in the exact same place as yours? lmao

good gains by the way


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i use to wear fubu i thought it was ''for us by us '' but also heard ''for u by us'' but i dont think its as big of a make over here,? is it?

y you look about right for just under 6'


----------



## Newbie2k8 (Dec 18, 2007)

Like it matters what make your boxies are...


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

Newbie2k8 said:


> Like it matters what make your boxies are...


I take it your not a stylish fella then:blowme:

I am a calvin klein man my self but if i get bigger i may opt to take the G-UNIT route and wear FUBU my self:cool:


----------



## craigy_boy (Mar 6, 2007)

guy do i lok that **** then all you can talk about is my boxers


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

craigy_boy said:


> guy do i lok that **** then all you can talk about is my boxers


hahaha You joker, what it means is that you obviously modeled said boxers so well the lads are thinking of investing  

No one is knocking your progress big guy


----------



## simeon69 (Nov 15, 2007)

what does FUBU stand for? if anyone wants to pm me!!

but some good gains there mate keep at it and has said your still learning but once you have the right things in place you will make better gains

sim


----------



## Tiny (Sep 1, 2004)

simeon69 said:


> what does FUBU stand for? if anyone wants to pm me!!


Five Urban Brothers United


----------



## cyberheater (Sep 22, 2007)

Ha ha. Funniest thread on here. Guy has the courage to face public scrutiny by putting his progress pics up and it turns into a page and half discussing the sartorial elegance and gayety of boxer shorts.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Keep it up mate, it will happen.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

Doing well mate eat plenty and do loads of squats and your body will grow bigger fast. Plenty of other compound exercises aswell.

Also, don't share you boxers with Borris its not hygenic.


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Well done mate for posting your pics you have made progress. But like others have said stick to compound exercises squats, deadlift etc, eat lots of good food and most of all make sure you get plenty of rest and let your body recover between training seesions dont be afraid to take days off when you feel tired and have'nt recovered. All the best


----------



## irwit (Mar 29, 2007)

every credit for posting and personally Id say you are definately not skinny! I think a few guys in here forget how big they are in relation to the everyday human. You definately looked thin in the first pic but not any more. Great transformation but as also been said plenty more size to add !!! Out of interest can you post your routine and diet?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

agree with above, im like you mat i look skinny as hell on here lol but thats because im new to this and these guys are excellebnt at what they do , plus i think con would make most people look small, but in my friends co and even people at uni im one of the biggar lads, there is only two of my mates bigger than my with muscle the rest look tiny compared to me.

but keep it up and if you come to a halt with weight increase then up the food i know its hard but remember if you cant eat it drink it.


----------



## craigy_boy (Mar 6, 2007)

irwit said:


> every credit for posting and personally Id say you are definately not skinny! I think a few guys in here forget how big they are in relation to the everyday human. You definately looked thin in the first pic but not any more. Great transformation but as also been said plenty more size to add !!! Out of interest can you post your routine and diet?


im not looking to say this size i do want to get the size of con if that is possable for me to do so.

training

monday chest& bis

Wednesday shoulders and traps

tursaday back and tri

do put legs in but dont do them on a set day

Deit this is where i need alot of work i will amit.

5:30 big bowl of cereal and weight gainer

10am tin of tuna with a noraml builders lunch

5pm before training pasta?rice with meat(chicken or steak)

after training weight gainer with a cook meal spag bol

i know this needs work so if there is any1 that can help me that would be great find it hard to eat at work as most building sites are not good for perpareing food.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

dude i eat that before 12 oclock, you need alot more food in there, have i read it right you eat at 5am then 10 am then 5pm?

try wake - meal 1 - protien a must ( your body just woke and starved)

then every 3 hours or so.

i wake at 8.40 then

9am meal 1

around 11.45 post wo meal

2.45- meal 3

5/6 - meal 4

8 ish meal 5

shake before bed.

im lighter than you and take in 3500kcal roughly so id say you need to take more food in.

try post up you diet as in

9.00 - 100g oats + shake

11 -.....

2.30-.....

just so people can get a idea of kcals and macros . if you eat that little and still gain a decent weight then i would guess you will do very well if diet is sorted . so take that as a positive, also make sure you are doing them legs. they are important muscle and very big


----------



## craigy_boy (Mar 6, 2007)

yeh you have read it right told you it was bad i work from 6 to 4:30 and there is no where to cook food on site,i know i need to eat alot more than what i do but i need to sit and look into ways that i can do so


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

make up your food on the night, put it in packs and munch throughout the day. you really need to be eatingm mate


----------



## craigy_boy (Mar 6, 2007)

thats ture could do that,this will help me get bigger aswel which is what i want


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

craigy_boy said:


> thats ture could do that,this will help me get bigger aswel which is what i want


Aye mate you can either make it up each night or cook the meats one day per week (and freeze until you need) and the veg/carbs/fats as you need


----------



## get me big (Mar 21, 2008)

looking good fella i am about the same build as you WAS (and boy's once you have finshed laughing please help)

appetite aint a problem i can eat like a horse. been reading through the site and as of yesterday changed to ......

*breakfast* 3 boiled egg's 3 slices of wholemeal bread 1 glass of orange juice

*midmorning* four shredded wheat and around a pint of milk

*lunch* jacket spud and chicken breast

*dinner* two smocked haddock fillets pasta and home made sauce love broccoli, cauliflower, runner beans, mange tout ect and shoveled these down too.

*BUT* which supplement's do i need and can some one help me out with regards work out. i have a bench weights ect at home and not keen on getting to the gym till am i bit bigger (one of you boy's might use me as o tooth pick) but also aint got a scooby doo. all i know i need to sort myself out. some one help a little fella out please.

cheers Terry


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi Terry

All of the training routine advice you need can be found in the training section of the forum, even a section on getting started. If you are still unsure how to do a particular exercise just google it.

It looks like you have agood diet but if you are finding it hard to put on weight then a weight gainer is an easy option, Creatine is also a good supp to use(I use creatine cee as a personal preference). I will point out however that good diet and hard training are 100 times more important than supplements.

As far as going to a gym is concerned remember that nobody started out with big muscles so you wont be judged for being a skinny dude.

Work hard, eat well, and be patient, you will get the results you want.

Good Luck


----------



## Newbie2k8 (Dec 18, 2007)

Con said:


> I take it your not a stylish fella then:blowme:
> 
> I am a calvin klein man my self but if i get bigger i may opt to take the G-UNIT route and wear FUBU my self:cool:


Because I don't care what make other lads boxies are - makes me not stylish? Right...


----------



## get me big (Mar 21, 2008)

cheers flap jack, just thought i would also say (please do tell me if i am gonna fudge everything up) i finsh work at approx 1.00 am everyday and am alway's bloody hungry and today thought instead of buying crap from the garage on the way home cook some scrambled eggs on toast and had half pint of orange juice with it. as i am normally asleep by 2.30am is it wise to eat this close to sleeping. because please do correct me if i am wrong i am assuming i am to feed my hunger with good foods often to pack in the nutrients for body to work and grow i.e. insted of the three meals a day consisting of crap like mc d's etc and just upping my cholestorol. Am having four nutritious meals that are helping up my body.but would like to have this fith one to prevent me snacking on sh!te????????????? again please help me out

p.s. hope this makes sense am not really too good with explaining things???


----------



## craigy_boy (Mar 6, 2007)

some pics from today from the gym bit better light than the others and a side shot


----------



## get me big (Mar 21, 2008)

definately a hell of a difference your hard work is paying off keep it upmate.


----------



## irwit (Mar 29, 2007)

Im really glad I asked you what your diet was as hopefully you will start a post in the diet sections and get yours sorted now. Id say thats no where near enough food and its a shame as your putting in all the hours at the gym but just not fueling yourself as much as you could to get better gains.

As for food while your work chicken wraps, boiled eggs, nuts, milk, protein powders, protein bars, anythin really is better than nothing when you are bulking I would say.


----------

